# Specialized tubes = absolute garbage



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

About two weeks ago I decided to check out a new local LBS, and purchased three Specialzed 700C tubes. On my first ride with the new tube, and with a brand new Conti GP4000S tire installed, I got a slow leak, and had to stop twice and pump up the tire just to make it home. On my very next ride, with another new Specialized tube installed, I got another slow leak! I will be going back to the LBS today to let them know how I feel about these crappy tubes.
I had previously been using Michelin Airstop tubes exclusively, without a single flat in over three years of riding (approximately 12,000 kilometers). Needless to say, I will be going back to using Michelins.


----------



## wheelerfreak (Nov 13, 2007)

I remember reading on here and other sites that just about all tubes are the same with only different names on the box. I think it was put that you can spend more money and still get the same Chinese made tube in a fancier box, FWIW.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I had a couple of slow leaks a few weeks ago. They were due to a couple of very fine pieces of wire that had embedded in my tire. Take the tube out, inflate it and find the leak. Then examine the tire very carefully in the spot that corresponds to the leak in the tube. You might find the source of the problem.


----------



## fasteddy (Sep 22, 2005)

If the tube has a removeable valve core that might be the problem.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I won't say Specialized tubes outright suck, but in my experience they just "expire" for no good reason. Riding well for perhaps a better part of the month, and then one day either I find the tire deflated before the ride, or less than a mile into it. This happened 4-5 times, with the tubes purchased at 2 different stores. At the 4th instance, I was already anticipating it. Puncture would be on the outer side, on the opposite end of the tube/wheel from the valve. And I've checked the tire bimilljillion times. Nothing is there to provoke a pinch or puncture. It's like the tube decided to give up that day.


Currently running some XLC brand tubes. Not a single problem since purchase since early May. Come to think of it, I'm a little surprised as I even put them through a few rides on streets covered in storm leftovers.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

I had some problems with Specialize regular tubes, but once I switched to their light weight ones, I have never had any issues. I have heard of bad batches from various companies. Check with your LBS and see if other people have had issues. Unfortunately, with all the companies spending big money on frames, components, tires, they can't seem to make an incredible tube, or one that stands out above others.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

I've had no problems with the Specialized tubes in the red boxes. In fact, I liked them because they come in a ziplock bag and have talcum powder on the tubes. Nice touch.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I bought four Specialized tubes from my LBS. Same issues with leaking on all four. This surprised me since I recall the same issue with Specialized tubes the few times I've used them in the past as well. However, I know many people that use them without problems. I don't know if they are just lucky or I'm just unlucky.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*follow up*

Both of the tubes that developed slow leaks had _very_ tiny holes in them. The holes were actually in the sidewall area of the tubes, very close to the valves. I took both back to the LBS to complain, and waited for quite a long time while they carefully inspected them. Eventually (and _very_ reluctantly) they came to the conclusion that they were 'probably' defective, and gave me two new tubes. I've been riding clinchers for more than 18 years now, and have never encountered problems with brand new tubes like I have with these Specialized tubes. I'll certainly never purchase them again.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

piano said:


> Both of the tubes that developed slow leaks had _very_ tiny holes in them. The holes were actually in the sidewall area of the tubes, very close to the valves.


In the same spot?


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

wipeout said:


> In the same spot?


No, not in the same spot. Just in the same general area.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I have the same problem with Specialized and Bontrager tubes....


----------



## twin001 (Jul 24, 2011)

pacificaslim said:


> I've had no problems with the Specialized tubes in the red boxes. In fact, I liked them because they come in a ziplock bag and have talcum powder on the tubes. Nice touch.


Agreed.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had more problems with Specialized tubes than anything else, going back 20 years -- mostly problems with leaky valves and valve stems pulling out. People complained then, and I see they still do. 

I only buy Michelin tubes. They have smooth valve stems that seal better and don't tear up pump gaskets, and the least amount of flashing to interfere with patches. The Airstop ones hold air longer.


----------



## MondoRock (Jul 28, 2009)

pacificaslim said:


> I've had no problems with the Specialized tubes in the red boxes. In fact, I liked them because they come in a ziplock bag and have talcum powder on the tubes. Nice touch.


Another vote for the Specialized Turbo tubes!


----------



## foball17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Good to know I'm not the only one. I've had 2 leaky valve specialized tubes in the past week. Definitely switching brands.


----------



## bschutz (Aug 10, 2009)

(deleted)


----------

